# Address for tax returns



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

I've been reading all the threads I can find about filing taxes from MX but I'd like the most current information. 

I've completed the tax forms, state and fed, and I'll drop them in the mail NOB when I go back this week. My question is about which address to use, and if it really matters. My credit card, car insurance, and ATM accounts are all with USAA. USAA knows my address here, but I have a mailing address in the states, too (my nephew's address). However, the sticky point is my drivers license. I don't want to run into a problem in case there is some communication between the DMV and the Dept of Revenue (state tax) and someone having a hissy fit over nothing and jeopardize my drivers license and car registration; the tax liability is the same. The state 1040 instructions say the address should match what I have on my fed return. So, how important is it to use my present physical address on the tax forms? Thanks.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Why not use online electronic tax filing and have refunds sent electronically to your bank NOB


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> tbh said:
> 
> 
> > I've been reading all the threads I can find about filing taxes from MX but I'd like the most current information.
> ...


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

sparks said:


> Why not use online electronic tax filing and have refunds sent electronically to your bank NOB


I can't speak for tbh - but I have always filed the paper forms - I guess I'm old fashioned in that regard. I do however ask them to deposit any refunds (like this year) electronically. Had we owed money I would have attached a check to the forms. I do make our quarterly prepayments via EFTPS.


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks for your input.
I'm going to use the stateside mailing address for both returns for this year. That should minimize the chance of drawing any attention to them because of discrepancies between the two.


----------



## gamina (Apr 12, 2016)

tbh said:


> I've been reading all the threads I can find about filing taxes from MX but I'd like the most current information.
> 
> I've completed the tax forms, state and fed, and I'll drop them in the mail NOB when I go back this week. My question is about which address to use, and if it really matters. My credit card, car insurance, and ATM accounts are all with USAA. USAA knows my address here, but I have a mailing address in the states, too (my nephew's address). However, the sticky point is my drivers license. I don't want to run into a problem in case there is some communication between the DMV and the Dept of Revenue (state tax) and someone having a hissy fit over nothing and jeopardize my drivers license and car registration; the tax liability is the same. The state 1040 instructions say the address should match what I have on my fed return. So, how important is it to use my present physical address on the tax forms? Thanks.


Why are you filing a state return? If you live in Mexico you are a nomad (non-resident of any state) and don't owe state tax in any state of the Union. If you are filing for a refund, then forget what I said.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

gamina said:


> Why are you filing a state return? If you live in Mexico you are a nomad (non-resident of any state) and don't owe state tax in any state of the Union. If you are filing for a refund, then forget what I said.


I can't tell if your tongue is in your cheek.

If not - google "do us expats pay state tax".


----------



## gamina (Apr 12, 2016)

Not tongue in cheek. Filing a state return does NOT imply that you pay tax to that state. If you can meet the requirement of non-residency, such as not living there more than XX amount of time, you do not have to pay any state tax. I filed informational returns for about 5 years after moving out of the country. Now I file nothing to my home state.


----------



## qvivar (Mar 20, 2016)

*use your current address*

I would use your address in Mexico. And make sure you put in a 'change of address' with the IRS. 

The IRS decided that I hadn't paid taxes on an inheritance and was trying to contact me at my old US home address for 2 years, although I had filed with my parents' address in the 2nd year. They don't forward IRS mail if you put in a change of address with the post office. Finally when I filed and used my Mexican address, they sent a registered letter to me with an additional 2 years' interest and penalties. It took 9 months to clear it up after that (on which I was cleared, but it cost a lot in phone calls to get it done and finally a letter to Koskinen, to which I received an actual person's name and phone number to call and straighten it out.) It all came down to 'my fault' for not changing my address.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

gamina said:


> Not tongue in cheek. Filing a state return does NOT imply that you pay tax to that state. If you can meet the requirement of non-residency, such as not living there more than XX amount of time, you do not have to pay any state tax. I filed informational returns for about 5 years after moving out of the country. Now I file nothing to my home state.


I am not an accountant / tax attorney / government employee etc. In fact we come from a state which has no state taxes.

But - let's just for argument sake say we were to come to Mexico from California. And just to push a worst case scenario let's say we still had a residence there (even though we lived 365 days in Mexico) and we maintained a CA driver's license and car registration. Well if that were our situation I would speak to someone who makes a living knowing the rules.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

The guy who wrote this article seems to have some expertise. And he doesn't address an expat situation - simply leaving California.

Forbes Welcome


----------



## Lawgrrl (Apr 24, 2015)

There is an Expat Tax Forum on this site: Expat Tax - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

I also recommend the Facebook group US Expat Tax Questions:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/952367774780623/

Each state's rules are different.


----------



## qvivar (Mar 20, 2016)

chuck846 said:


> The guy who wrote this article seems to have some expertise. And he doesn't address an expat situation - simply leaving California.
> 
> Forbes Welcome


His advice sounds a lot like they say about leaving the country. 

NJ will probably look into it after one billionaire decided to move out of state this year and subsequently screwed up the state budget because he was taking his tax money with him. And they say the rich don't pay taxes.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Lawgrrl said:


> There is an Expat Tax Forum on this site: Expat Tax - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad
> 
> I also recommend the Facebook group US Expat Tax Questions:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/952367774780623/
> ...


Never have had a facebook account .

The expat forum on this site is very helpful - but the two main participants are a) living in France and b) living in Thailand. I'm not sure how much state specific info you will get there - but it is a great resource.

You are right - apparently there are those states what care A LOT (like New Mexico, Virginia, South Carolina or California), states that don't care at all (like Wyoming, Washington, Texas, South Dakota, Nevada, Florida and Alaska) and everyone else who vary in their interest.

The state we lived in for 30+ years had this funky rule that if on the last day of the year you had XX balance in your tax-free money market account you owed taxes - and it was no small %. That is the reason why brokerage houses have always had 'state-specific' tax-free mm accounts. Well one year we sold a house and I was too busy working to realize our monies from the sale were sitting in a non-state specific tax free account. All I needed to do was move it into the state specific account. They zinged us and they zinged us good. They have since done away with that tax.


----------

